# Union really backs up their warranty



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Gotta love a company like that


----------



## Fusion (May 23, 2010)

same thing happend with me except with burtons. Called them and 4 days later, i had new toe straps!


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I've noticed that as our economy becomes worse and worse, businesses have become better with customer care because they just can't afford to lose a person's business like they could before.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Technine Icon said:


> I've noticed that as our economy becomes worse and worse, businesses have become better with customer care because they just can't afford to lose a person's business like they could before.


Which is sad because customer service should've been even better when the economy was stronger... They had more cash flow to hire peeps in the warranty department. Also it's just doing what's right and honoring your warranty system ya know


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

Man, union has never replaced anything for me, no help what-so-ever.

Because I've never needed help! My Contacts hold up, and I'm super abusive. Bravo Union.


----------



## chimdogger (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah, they rock. I needed some longer screws for my Force bindings to my NS Legacy board and a few days later a bag of screws came in the mail. Perfect fit, and no questions asked.

:thumbsup:


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

nice! they recently sent me 2 new ratchets since mine got all jammed up for some reason. also no questions asked. good guys! definately a good way to build a lifetime customer base.


----------



## neversummerFTW (Jan 10, 2010)

chimdogger said:


> Yeah, they rock. I needed some longer screws for my Force bindings to my NS Legacy board and a few days later a bag of screws came in the mail. Perfect fit, and no questions asked.
> 
> :thumbsup:


I thought Union didn't warranty screws O______O they wouldn't send me any.


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

how old are your bindings you needed new straps for? i need some for mine but they are 08/09.


----------



## neversummerFTW (Jan 10, 2010)

Mine are from that season too. :S


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

damn they just said they wouldnt send me a new one. thats lame.


----------



## neversummerFTW (Jan 10, 2010)

kMc said:


> damn they just said they wouldnt send me a new one. thats lame.


:O why? Union has a lifetime warranty. I didn't have any problems. I emailed them a few pictures and a description of what happened and they replied that they were sending out new straps right away. What did they refuse you?


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

they said they only lifetime warranty the baseplates and heelcups. since mine are a year old they won't warranty them. mine are completely demolished around the area that the ratchets are attached. who did you talk to/email?


----------



## chimdogger (Feb 7, 2010)

neversummerFTW said:


> I thought Union didn't warranty screws O______O they wouldn't send me any.


The screws that came with the Union Force Bindings were too short. They sent me some 16mm which were perfect size.


----------



## neversummerFTW (Jan 10, 2010)

kMc said:


> they said they only lifetime warranty the baseplates and heelcups. since mine are a year old they won't warranty them. mine are completely demolished around the area that the ratchets are attached. who did you talk to/email?


I live in Canada so I contacted a guy from No Limits Distribution, in Vancouver


----------

